# why you don't let painters plow



## plownoob

This guy can't even plow a sidewalk without getting stuck.


----------



## seville009

plownoob;1760961 said:


> This guy can't even plow a sidewalk without getting stuck.


Would probably get out ok if he had some weight in the back.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

I can't say a whole lot, we kept a backhoe busy pulling out my trucks this last storm. 5 stucks that I know about, that doesn't count the drivers that pulled each other out and won't fess up to getting stuck lol.


----------



## SnowGuy73

plownoob;1760961 said:


> This guy can't even plow a sidewalk without getting stuck.


That's a lot of snow..


----------



## Brian Young

Honest question here but dont you guys plow with the storm? We got 14" here last week and it was business as usual. We had to make 5-6 rounds and the worst thing was one lot I did had about 4-5" in it by the time I got back to it.


----------



## grandview

Looks like the plow frame got hung up on the curb.


----------



## TPCLandscaping

hell of a sidewalk to be plowing it with a truck…and its a church, no sander in the truck so some poor lady doesn't slip?


----------



## grandview

Must be that plowsite hack JTVLandscaping trying to plow.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Brian Young;1761008 said:


> Honest question here but dont you guys plow with the storm? We got 14" here last week and it was business as usual. We had to make 5-6 rounds and the worst thing was one lot I did had about 4-5" in it by the time I got back to it.


We plow with the storm. Its was just the perfect combination of snow and ice to make everything really slick.

Every stuck was the result of driver laziness though. The road temperature was warm enough that we weren't putting material down, and they were too lazy to drive back to the salt dome and fill up. Every truck I pulled out had an empty hopper and was barely off the edge of the road... they would have all done just fine with a little weight on the drive axle or if the driver had chained up BEFORE they got stuck. After the 3rd or 4th time I had to get out of bed I called everyone and told them if I caught them with an empty hopper they were going to sit the rest of the storm out.


----------



## SnowFakers

Maybe if he was in Vee mode he would have made it


----------



## Brian Young

Yeah weight is your best friend in deep snow! Ive barely had to use 4wd this year even in that 14"er last week. A v box full of salt is the perfect combo.


----------



## greg8872

He was headed downhill too. Here is a google map street view of the area in the photo. http://goo.gl/maps/cGRBI

Awesome church inside, I've only been to it for Christmas services with my ex-inlaws each year.


----------



## mega10cab

A lot of snow, was not in V mode and the biggest thing I see is no weight in the bed. I have basically the same truck, mega cab, on 35s. I had 800-900lbs in the bed last storm. The ole girl tanked through everything.


----------



## IPLOWSNO

Plow rode on top of the snow, got to pay attention before its too late


----------



## ServiceOnSite

My guess is more to do with down hill than anything else. Ive only gotten hung up this year in a loading dock and almost took out the truck next to me. It just wanted to go sideways for some reason not reverse. Oh well it happens to everyone.


----------



## Chineau

Is that a Dodge?


----------



## ALC-GregH

seville009;1760970 said:


> Would probably get out ok if he had some weight in the back.


A heavy v blade on the front doesn't help much if there's no ballast weight.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

5-6 times for 14" of snow? 

How long are your routes and\or how long did it take to get to 14"? 

That's way more labor, fuel and wear and tear than I'd want to expend on 14" of snow.


----------



## grandview

Mark Oomkes;1762390 said:


> 5-6 times for 14" of snow?
> 
> How long are your routes and\or how long did it take to get to 14"?
> 
> That's way more labor, fuel and wear and tear than I'd want to expend on 14" of snow.


Belinda could do it in half the time.Thumbs Up


----------



## Mark Oomkes

grandview;1762393 said:


> Belinda could do it in half the time.Thumbs Up


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## JTVLandscaping

grandview;1761021 said:


> Must be that plowsite hack JTVLandscaping trying to plow.


Wrong side of the river. I was busy being a hazard elsewhere.


----------



## OldSchoolPSD

Each of our routes is 15-25 lane miles, I work 2 trucks per route. All my stucks were guys running the steer axle off the edge of the road and not being able to get back on the road because they didn't have enough weight on. Haven't had a decent snow in a few years down here and the new guys' inexperience was showing.


----------



## zeeman

That truck hung up in the snow, was about as good as that WV State Police cruiser I saw hung up in the median strip on I-77 last week....)) A BIG OOPS!!!:crying:


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care

That is why you shouldn't put a truck on a sidewalk, especially one that sits low to the ground in the first place.


----------

